# Eclipse plug-in funktioniert erst beim zweiten Start



## BjörnBu (17. Jul 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mit GMF ein eclipse plug-in erstellt (bzw bisher eher einen ganz frühen Prototyp eines plugi-ns).
Wenn ich das plug-in starte (ich hab's noch nichtmal deployt sondern starte über run as -> eclipse application), ist das plugin schon beim ersten Start geladen.

Mein Editor ist vorhanden, alle Tools sind in der Platte und alle Actions scheinen vorhanden zu sein.
Außerdem scheint die Logik zu stimmen. D.h. ich habe nur dann das nette plus-Zeichen um meinem Zeichenbrett Nodes hinzuzufügen, wenn ich auch top-level Nodes anwähle.

Aber wenn ich die Nodes dann auf meim Zeichenbrett legen will, passiert einfach nichts. Auch mein Diagram Root Element hat in der Properties View nicht die Attribute, die eigentlich vorhanden sein sollten. Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, dass ich da offensichtlich einen Fehler gemacht habe. Höchst wahrscheinlich kein oder falsche Domain Objekte ím Mapping verknüpft - gut möglich, ich habe grad erst angefangen mit EMF und GMF anzusehen.

Schließe ich aber die Eclipse Instanz und starte OHNE ÄNDERUNG nochmal neu, geht plötzlich alles. Das wundert mich doch sehr. Bei jedem weiteren Start ohne größere Änderungen geht alles immernoch ohne Probleme. Sobald ich das Plugin um neue Elemente erweitere (habe bisher immer alles: domain, grafik, tools, mapping auf einmal hinzugefügt), habe ich das gleiche Problem aber wieder.

Liebe Grüße,
ein schwer verwunderter Björn


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2008)

Schau dir mal das Log an. Wahlweise in der Error Log View, oder im Workspace (der runtime application) in .metadata/.log


----------



## BjörnBu (17. Jul 2008)

Vielen Dank! 
In den logs hab ich gesehen, dass noch haufenweise Exceptions von einem früheren Versuch (anderes Projekt) geflogen sind. Auch wenn mir der unmittelbare Zusammenhang noch nicht klar ist, hat das Aufräumen meiner runtimeApplication das Problem erstmal beseitigt.

Merci beaucoup!


----------

